# Dora



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I put Dora in jumpers on Friday. She still refuses to train at our training center and will only play a little bit in the yard. But I take her to trial and she actually runs and has fun. I honestly don't get it but my agility instructor was there and was in shock that she will perform there. I can barely get her to do 3 jumps when I take a class and she does a whole course with a clean run... 

I wasn't able to walk her course because I had ring conflicts with Dasher. So I literally ran her up to the dummy jump and then yelled no (I should have just kept running!) Luckily she is an obedient lil dog and puts up with her lack of a handler. I have to say I think Dora is the cutest agility Neezer (shhh don't tell Dasher!) even if she goes at Dora speed


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

WTG Dora!! :cheer2:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2: *Way to go Dora.*


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, that is so great. Look how proud she is in that picture.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, I have always loved Dora and her beautiful silky coat. Congrats to Dora.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work dora and amanda!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job Dora! She is so adorable and pretty, Amanda! I love her smile.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Way to go Dora! You to Amanda.. lol

Ryan


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It really shows how much you love all of your furbaby's. Yea for Dora. All of your babies are so exceptional in their own way. But they shine for you!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Dora you are an awesome girl!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

woohoo dora! good girl


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats to Amanda and the adorable Dora!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

WTG DORA!!! :clap2::cheer2: We're so proud of you!

Amanda~ I think maybe she's just trying to keep that little brother of hers from getting too cocky about all the ribbons he's been winning lately :wink:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Dora gets a lot of admirers. She does it on her own speed but she is having fun. She has become my girl again


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Loved your video. Dora certainly is the prettiest agaility dog ever. WTG Amanda and Dora.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a good girl! She wants to play too, she just doesn't feel she needs the practice.
She's beautiful!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Dora looks like she is enjoying it again. You only need practice if you don't what to do. I bet many of the competitors would give up training time to have a run half that good.

Way to go Dora.....


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, that was impressive Dora and Amanda!. I hope to start training with RICO soon. Congratulations on a very good run. I, for one, like her speed -- it's the same as mine.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Fun reading about your 'kids' achievements and especially seeing the videos! Though I'll admit I don't understand all the different levels. Need to do some research to better follow it all. What stands out though, is that they always look so happy and like they are having a wonderful time. Great job!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Way to go, cute Dora!!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Congrats to a real cutie-pie!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just love this picture of proud and happy Dora!  She's beaming! Way to go ladies. :rockon:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

aDORAble  


But probably my favorite agility shot of all time. Dora is a lover and I always try and remember to kiss my dogs and thank them ahead of time in the ring and the photographer caught it. At this point Dora is kissing me back


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is a beautiful shot Amanda, probably would be my favorited too.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a beautiful picture showing you and Dora having a tender moment! Congratulations to both you and Dora.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

What a lovely partnership picture. I love the one of Dora flying out of the tunnel, too. I hope to be able to get my dog to training class soon. Right now we're having fun in the back yard.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

congragulations Dora and Amanda-loved the video and the picture of you and Dora says it all!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

aDORAble is right!!!!


----------

